# 125 Gallon Aquarium Stand



## Geomancer

Yesterday I started construction of a 125 gallon aquarium stand. Using plans I found online construction was actually quite simple, at least so far. There are a couple of snags but overall it is turning out well. The weather is fantastic this week so I hope to have the majority of it completed soon. Yesterday I went from just a stack of raw lumber to a nearly completed frame.
​ The stand size will be 72 1/2″ long, by 18 5/8″ wide, and 30″ tall (30 1/2″ when the plywood top is factored in).


The first step, of course, is getting all the tools together. Take note of what’s pictured at the top, safety glasses and ear protection. Don’t skip on it, you’ll be thankful.









First up was cutting the plywood for the top that the aquarium will sit on, and for the back which will provide extra support from the stand rocking. Pictured below is how I recommend cutting sheet goods, use some 2x lumber to keep the large 4×8 foot sheets straight, otherwise you’ll have a dip between the sawhorses making your cut less than perfect. I should of taken a picture of how I set up the actual cuts, but I forgot :S


An easy way to get a straight cut on a huge sheet of plywood is to clamp down a 1×4 or 2×4 that you can use as a fence, like you would on a table saw. In fact, instead of a circular saw you could use a table saw if, and only if, you have a fence that you can set wide enough for the cut.









Next up is cutting the 2×4 and 2×6 lumber. I happen to have a miter saw which makes easy work of this task, a radial arm saw can also do it quite easily. If you must, you can use a circular saw or table saw but that isn’t ideal. If I had an actual work bench I could have set up a jig to save myself substantial time, but I still got the job done in not too much time.


















After that, it’s just a mater of screwing it all together. I used 2.5″ exterior screws, with a square drive. In addition, I used a countersink bit before using the screws to ensure I would have a flush finish. This is particularly important because I plan on skinning this stand in oak to finish it and you do not want screw heads giving you an un-even surface.









Here you can see with the screws driven that they don't protrude.










Below you can see several pictures of the frame as it progressed. Basically it is just a bunch of 2×4′s in a typical frame, however the top box is made of 2×6′s for added strength. The 2×4′s on the inside of each corner are only there as a surface to attach the corners to and keep everything square, they serve no structural purpose which is why they do not extend all the way up to the top. If they did extend all the way to the top, they would take a portion of the load and I really don’t want screws to be supporting part of the load, I want it all going into the 2×6 box frame, then the vertical 2×4′s, followed by the bottom 2×4 frame, and finally the floor.



























The above basic frame picture is actually all you would need to support the 1400 – 1600 pounds. I know, it looks terribly open, but by the math according to structural engineers it’s true. At the very least you want to put plywood sheeting on the back and the sides to keep it from rocking, that will take the tank down to the floor in no time if it isn’t supported in left/right or forward/backwards directions.
To facilitate the addition of doors to the front, and to ensure more uniform load to the floor I added two more center supports. I also added some short pieces to the top that I’ll nail the top plywood to, and also ensure the frame dosen’t twist over time.









It’s far from completed but that’s where I am after day one, not too bad. I still need to put the plywood sides and top on, get the inside plywood shelf made and that will complete the frame. After that I need to skin it in oak to give it a nice furniture look instead of the utilitarian look it has now. I’ll be sure to post progress updates as they happen.


----------



## Termato

Very nice work, what are you planning on putting in that 125?

Are you going to leave the wood like that or paint it once you are done?


----------



## Geomancer

I'll skin it all in oak, along with oak trim and oak doors, then I'll stain it for a few coats, and finally a clear coat.

Fish list so far, but is always changing, is:

6x Angelfish 
10x Marble Hatchetfish
10x Diamond Tetra 
10x Flame Tetra 
8x Kuhli Loch 
6x Otocinclus 
1x Bristlenose Pleco


----------



## Termato

Geomancer said:


> I'll skin it all in oak, along with oak trim and oak doors, then I'll stain it for a few coats, and finally a clear coat.
> 
> Fish list so far, but is always changing, is:
> 
> 6x Angelfish
> 10x Marble Hatchetfish
> 10x Diamond Tetra
> 10x Flame Tetra
> 8x Kuhli Loch
> 6x Otocinclus
> 1x Bristlenose Pleco


I want a Bristlenose, but no one around here carries them. I'll have to wait.

8 Kuhli Lochs!! Now you are just getting me jealous. I wish I even had the space for one! Any planned plants?

I'm going to want to see more pictures of this as it comes along.

Have you considered Rainbowfish? If you get some really nice ones they are absolutely beautiful!! They would go well in that set up (but then you'd have to probably loose one of those schools).


----------



## Geomancer

It will be fully planted from the start.

I haven't looked at rainbow fish much, I know some are hard/basic water fish which wouldn't work for my setup. The angels are the focus though, I love those fish. I may swap out the Flame Tetra for something else, may not, depends what is available locally. Even though I'm 25 minutes out of Boston, the nearest fish store is an hour drive away (one direction). Most pet stores out here are more general pet stores, they'll have a couple tanks, but they don't specialize in fish and are not particularly knowledgeable.

I'm debating on the substrate fish though, Kuhli Loach is awesome looking ... but I may not see them much so I might go for Corys or additional Plecos instead.


----------



## Termato

Geomancer said:


> It will be fully planted from the start.
> 
> I haven't looked at rainbow fish much, I know some are hard/basic water fish which wouldn't work for my setup. The angels are the focus though, I love those fish. I may swap out the Flame Tetra for something else, may not, depends what is available locally. Even though I'm 25 minutes out of Boston, the nearest fish store is an hour drive away (one direction). Most pet stores out here are more general pet stores, they'll have a couple tanks, but they don't specialize in fish and are not particularly knowledgeable.
> 
> I'm debating on the substrate fish though, Kuhli Loach is awesome looking ... but I may not see them much so I might go for Corys or additional Plecos instead.


The Bronze corys are very docile yet active. I have 6 in my tank and they are awesome. You could always get more bristlenose!

I see you must like angel fish to be keeping that many in your tank. They will absolutely look very nice in there.

For the substrate you could use a mixture of layered substrate. I would look at this thread because it is very informative: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/aquarium-plants/guide-setting-up-soil-substrate-planted-51702/

Here is part 2: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/aquarium-plants/guide-setting-up-soil-substrate-planted-53924/

Part 2 has images for instructions.


----------



## Geomancer

I'd never do soil, too many issues and no real benefit that I can see. I've done two planted tanks that are working quite well, one has gravel the other sand. The 125g will be sand for the substrate fish, most likely play sand.


----------



## Termato

Geomancer said:


> I'd never do soil, too many issues and no real benefit that I can see. I've done two planted tanks that are working quite well, one has gravel the other sand. The 125g will be sand for the substrate fish, most likely play sand.


You don't think that sand would be hard to manage as well? I've personally only ever done gravel and it has worked so far. hahah


----------

